# Toro Spring Release Dates



## pp6000v2 (Mar 8, 2021)

I keep itching to go with the Toro 60v product line to replace my mower, blower, trimmer, etc. They're finally releasing a attachment-capable power head in the 51836/51810T, but no release date. My existing Husqvarna is about to give up the ghost, but I might be able to limp it for a few more weeks or so. Is there any bead on when the "coming soon" Spring items will be released?


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

@pp6000v2 been looking at the line up too. You find out anything?


----------



## pp6000v2 (Mar 8, 2021)

Haven't followed up with anyone yet. Saw LCN's review of the super recycler went up a couple days ago, so I'm guessing soon if not now. I bought the $35 replacement part for my gas trimmer to get it back in 100% shape, so now I don't have the same itch to replace it with $800 worth of new battery tools haha.


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

I hear you. Saw the LCN review as well. My gas Super Recycler is only a year old but I've been wanting to go battery. Main issue may be finding a powerful backpack blower to go with it.

Looking like the 60v Super Recycler or Ego Select cut (or whatever it's called with the two blades). Would like to see a review of those two instead of the regular recycler.


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

pp6000v2 said:


> Is there any bead on when the "coming soon" Spring items will be released?


@Captquin 
I asked my "inside source" and this is the reply I got:

Hey, Jordan! I obviously can't promise anything, but the timelines I've heard for availability on the attachment capable system are within two months. So much is up in the air obviously, with the supply chain and the economy, but I would bet that's probably pretty close.

Not the specific date we were hoping for. 
I have the Stihl kombi system and I got to play with the Toro attachment system at the HQ last fall and it's a winner :thumbup:


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Nice!!' Thank you.


----------



## pp6000v2 (Mar 8, 2021)

OD on Grass said:


> @Captquin
> I asked my "inside source" and this is the reply I got:
> 
> Hey, Jordan! I obviously can't promise anything, but the timelines I've heard for availability on the attachment capable system are within two months.


Yikes. 2 more months puts us close to June.

I'm curious on the attachment-capable head: does the shaft end match other interchangeable tool accessories, aka the Expand-It line? The spring detent looks to be in the same place, but I haven't seen pictures to see what the flexshaft receiver looks like. I would really like to keep some of the specialty attachments I have (fabricobbled TAS25 sprinkler donut trimmer, sweeper brush attachment, etc.) useable without buying extra Toro trimmer attachments just to tear them apart.


----------

